# ερωτας



## anastasia0000

Χαιρετίσματα,

I am confused as to why «αυτό» is the neuter form rather than the masculin form «αυτός» in the song «Αυτό είναι έρωτας».

To me it seems «Αυτός είναι έρωτας» would be correct. 

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Δημήτρης

We will need some context, I am afraid.
_Αυτός_ είναι έρωτας and _αυτό_ είναι έρωτας are two valid sentence that mean different things.


----------



## anastasia0000

Από το τραγούδι του Δημήτρη Τσάφα:



Αυτό είναι έρωτας να μου χαμογελάς
αυτό είναι έρωτας μαζί μου να πετάς 
αυτό είναι έρωτας σφιχτά να με κρατάς
έλα και μη κολλάς θα πάω όπου με πας...

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Δημήτρης

I thought so!


> Αυτό είναι έρωτας να μου χαμογελάς
> αυτό είναι έρωτας μαζί μου να πετάς
> αυτό είναι έρωτας σφιχτά να με κρατάς


Here, αυτό refers to the secondary clause which starts with να.
If the pronoun referred το έρωτας, the masculine form would be used, as you would expect.


----------



## Perseas

Μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε και τις δύο εκδοχές (We can use both versions):

 "αυτός είναι έρωτας" ή
"αυτό (που ζούμε/το αίσθημα) είναι έρωτας"


----------



## anastasia0000

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Δημήτρης

Perseas, would you use αυτός είναι έρωτας with a secondary clause? Doesn't sound natural with me, but then again, I don't speak Standard Greek.
"αυτό είναι έρωτας" sounds OK without a secondary clause to refer to though. As you pointed out, the noun phrase that αυτο refers to can be implied.


----------



## Perseas

Δημήτρης said:


> Perseas, would you use αυτός είναι έρωτας with a secondary clause? Doesn't sound natural with me, but then again, I don't speak Standard Greek.


Γεια σου, Δημήτρη!

Νομίζω, συμφωνούμε.

Περσέας


----------

